# New Boy Betta



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I got this little guy today.
Sorry about the bad quality pics haha.
View attachment 7413

View attachment 7414

View attachment 7415

View attachment 7416

View attachment 7417

View attachment 7418

Hope you enjoyed!!
Same problem with Ruby though...I don't know what to name him haha:lol:


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

He's pretty


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww hes adorable! He looks like my boy Jumangi!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you!

What could I name him though?haha


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I was thinking of naming him Neptune.but idk


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

neptune sounds good to me.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very pretty boy you got there. I like Neptune too.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you!
I shall name him Neptune then haha.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

This morning I got him to flare! But I didn't take any pics haha


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty! I think Neptune fits him.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I got him to flare again and I took pictures. I'll upload them soon!


----------



## Jill0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Very pretty guy!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's Neptune flaring.
View attachment 7425


View attachment 7426


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm getting a different tank/bowl for him tomorrow.
Which would be better 1.75 gallon bowl,or 1.5 gallon tank?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I got him a 2 gallon tank.He will be put in it tomorrow.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Neptune is now in his 2 gallon tank and seems to be doing fine=]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds great!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yep he's been exploring haha


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Now he's settled down haha
Also I fed him earlier to see if he would eat in his new tank and he did so thats good


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

He's gorgeous! 

I'm still trying to get my betta to flare. He's grouchy, but stubborn. >..>


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks
Oh haha mine on the 2nd day I put a small mirror by his tank he saw his reflection and flared immediately


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Also I like that betta in your avatar =]


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Pretty! Love that white on his tail.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Pretty! Love that white on his tail.


 Thanks
Yeah thats what I noticed at the pet store haha.
There were other blue/red veiltails but he was the only one that had white on his tail :-D


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Neptune is a very nice name. I love the mix of red and blue


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Hes cute! I love when bettas have white on them


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

